# K.C. Smoker is discontinued



## luv2camp35 (Mar 3, 2008)

I knew my luck on the replacement unit that Rival was sending me was too good to be true. 

I got the replacement late on Friday and when I open the box I find out that I have been sent an 18qt roaster model number RO180.  The K.C. is an ROS180. 

I called Rival today and they tell me that they have discontinued that model.  

If I can find the reciept I will be returning this to Wal-Mart and head over to HD to pick up the Brinkmann Vertical charcoal.  I have learned enough now (and gotten my wife hooked on smoked meat) that I think I can handle "the big boys toy".


----------



## kookie (Mar 4, 2008)

Well that sucks...........But hey at least you got a free roaster............Hope you find your reciept......If not maybe walmart will return it anyways for credit and you can get a smoker from them.........Best of luck.......


----------



## richtee (Mar 4, 2008)

Heh!  You go..it was evidently meant to be!


----------



## vlap (Mar 4, 2008)

Guess I better take better care of my kc smoker...


----------



## luv2camp35 (Mar 4, 2008)

I am now the proud owner of a Brinkman Vertical charcoal smoker.  I looked at the one that WallyWorld carries but do not like the single door setup.   

Got me a big bag of charcoal, bigger bag of chunks and a jug of starter fluid. 

Now I just need for it to stop raining in East TN long enough today for me to season the new toy.  A few mods to the charcoal pan and I will be good to go.

I think I can mod this one to use the burner from my propane turkey fryer as well.  I looked at it yesterday and it is mounted to the stand by a single nut.  One small hole in the bottom of the smoker and I should be "cookin' with gas" wihen I don't want to babysit the charcoal.


----------



## kratzx4 (Mar 4, 2008)

You are'nt using the starter fluid to start the charcoal are you?. IMO i would use newspaper or the wax fire starters. some nasty fumes come from lighter fluid My .02 cents worth. Also way to go on the new smoker.


----------



## bbq bubba (Mar 4, 2008)

Please tell me that's for starting your bon fire with......


----------



## mossymo (Mar 4, 2008)

Congrats on the smoker upgrade, bad things do happen for good reasons !!!


----------



## podevil (Mar 4, 2008)

Get a chimney starter and some newspaper..it's the only way!
Podevil


----------



## erain (Mar 4, 2008)

agree 100% get a starter chimney or make one from a piece of stove pipe. once you use a chimney you will never go back to fluid, not to mention they pay for themselves by not having to buy the fluid and better yet no worry about any residues getting into your food..... and speaking about residues then theres the briquets-use lump charcoal, pure wood no by products but thats another thread which i bet has already been discussed.


----------



## luv2camp35 (Mar 4, 2008)

Just started the cure...right after I read all the "don'ts". 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I will invest in the chimney. And use only lump in the future.

Thanks guys....


----------



## rvrivalkc (Mar 15, 2008)

Am I to understand that RIVAL no longer makes the KC Smoker?
I am an RVer, and purchased one at Christmas and have been using when we travel. It is small enough to pack in the RV and does turn out some good Q. Is there anything else on the market that is similar?

Thanks


----------



## luv2camp35 (Mar 15, 2008)

According to Rival Customer Service that unit is no longer made and they don't have a replacement model.  

I am wondering if this is a seasonal item.  I have only seen this around Christmas time.  

I would buy another unit like this simply for the ease of use.  Maybe we can e-mail Ron Popeil to make us a "Set It and Forget It!!!" Smoker.


----------



## mulepackin (Mar 15, 2008)

If you don't want to "invest" in a chimney (they are pretty cheap) you can always make one from a 3 # coffee can. Cut both ends off, then use a church key can opener to pierce several holes on the sides of what will become the bottom. Crumple a sheet or two of newpaper into the bottom, fill with briquettes and light it off.


----------

